# New or Nearly new



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy a ****ing vehicle from New Hampshire. They're a bunch of commie bastards when it comes to used vehicles.


Uhhhhh....what?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

going_commando said:


> Uhhhhh....what?


I bought two vehicles at an online auction. After I bought tickets to fly there and bring them back to Florida with my dad I called and they said that auction cannot issue temp tags.

I asked how to get one. Since I was out of state, it couldn't happen since the seller could not get one. Therefore I purchased vehicles that couldn't be driven out of state legally and could only be delivered. It was because of the vehicle inspections and this auction. So I looked into getting them inspected and the people in Nashua basically said since I'm out of state I couldn't have it done without a state issued license.

It was a huge cluster phuck and by the time I had to back out of the deal it cost me about 1700 bucks.

I told them the situation that I wanted to get them out of the state and basically said, "then drive them illegally back to Florida and take the chance... Complete bull****.

I was born in NH in Merrimack (Hillsborough County). We lived in Merrimack. Love the people from there but that REALLY pissed me off.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't really consider myself a Yankee though as I only lived there for 2-1/2 years and moved to Florida 34 years ago.

I still love the state though and still have family friends we visit and come visit us. Just not a fan of their DOT.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Finance it at 0%
Make the first payment of $20k. 
Then you won't have very many $600 payments to go till it's paid off. 

This is just thinking out loud here. I've never done anything like that, or considered doing anything like that. 

When I pay cash, I go in and say, "I don't want to spend a lot of time talking to you" "What's your bottom dollar cash and let's get this over with"

When I finance, I go with the fleet sales department, cuz there's less BS with that guy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> I don't really consider myself a Yankee though as I only lived there for 2-1/2 years and moved to Florida 34 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I still love the state though and still have family friends we visit and come visit us. Just not a fan of their DOT.




Dude! You're a Yankee, there's no way around that!!!! 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Dude! You're a Yankee, there's no way around that!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Born in the North from parentage...

Raised in the south by the Grace of God.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> LOL. Just bustin' yer nuts...
> 
> If you can find a '17 Ram 1500 Diesel you could probably steal it now and the resale will be there in a couple years. Not to mention the gas mileage is supposed to be killer.
> 
> ...


Agree.
Ram way over built in 2017. Their new design 2019 is ready to start rolling on to lots.
There are deals out there easily $10,000- 15,000 off list and you get a new vehicle with full warranty.
I have even seen used for sale, for more than new leftovers.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

So they do have 0% financing on this vehicle. Haven't gone to any dealerships yet. Still figuring out my game plan. Some good ideas so far on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> So they do have 0% financing on this vehicle. Haven't gone to any dealerships yet. Still figuring out my game plan. Some good ideas so far on here.


The only reason to go to a dealer is to pick a paint color and features, plus test drive if needed. What ever you do, DO NOT give them your phone number. Do all negotiations by email.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had my credit union negotiate for me once. Saved me a ton.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ended up getting brand new. Went to a couple of places and also saw what others had advertised and what others paid online. Salesman at second place was still pretty green, there for only 2 months, and itching for a sale. I knew more about the truck-than him. I've read tons and was at other places so I knew exactly what's standard and extra with this model. 

After we agreed to price Monday he brought around the Z71 for me to look at that actually had tons of upgrades. The other places didn't even have this version on their lots. The color, running boards, cromed tip exhaust, bug deflector, bed liner, and a special grill. I asked him if this was the exact one I'd be getting he said yes. This was Monday and was gonna pick it up yesterday but it snowed. 

I knew this guy f -ed up but he hadn't called me yet so figured got away with it. I get the call this morning while waiting for their courtesy car to pick me up that he screwed up and wouldn't be able to get this truck for the price. All the extras added to over 2k Told him he's out of his %#%ing mind if he thinks I'm paying for his screw up. (Some might think this was all intentional but he was real new and wasn't the vibe I got ) 

Im pretty easy going but was in rare this morning. Told him to keep the phucking truck and I'll be sure to let everyone know what kind of chit you guys pull there( actually have 8 dealerships and a pretty stellar reputation) 

I wanted this exact truck. Made the others I looked at look budget. I wasn't willing to go elsewhere and pay a lot more for this exact one so told him to go talk with his manager and see what they can do for me since it really does look like a bait and switch and is pretty plucked up. Ended up paying $600 extra for all these upgrades which was cool with me. 

For extra couple dollars a month got the upgraded version. Happy as hell with the purchase. Glad i shopped around a bit and knew what I was looking at. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> Ended up getting brand new. Went to a couple of places and also saw what others had advertised and what others paid online. Salesman at second place was still pretty green, there for only 2 months, and itching for a sale. I knew more about the truck-than him. I've read tons and was at other places so I knew exactly what's standard and extra with this model.
> 
> After we agreed to price Monday he brought around the Z71 for me to look at that actually had tons of upgrades. The other places didn't even have this version on their lots. The color, running boards, cromed tip exhaust, bug deflector, bed liner, and a special grill. I asked him if this was the exact one I'd be getting he said yes. This was Monday and was gonna pick it up yesterday but it snowed.
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAMN! That truck's beautiful! Im happy as hell for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That's not a truck. 

It's like a 4 door el camino 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's not a truck.
> 
> It's like a 4 door el camino
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




El Camino lol. Was waiting for you to call it a grocery getter . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Gonna be tough to walk by this truck and hop in that dirty, dog hair filled Nissan now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's not a truck.
> 
> It's like a 4 door el camino
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Hahaha

Nice looking truck! How do you like driving it so far? I need an upgrade as well since I decide to get rid of my winter beater 97 Corolla that won’t die and my 99 s10. Not sure if I want to go with a smaller Colorado truck or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Nice looking truck! How do you like driving it so far? I need an upgrade as well since I decide to get rid of my winter beater 97 Corolla that won’t die and my 99 s10. Not sure if I want to go with a smaller Colorado truck or not
> 
> ...




Thanks. Yea just got it this afternoon so still figuring out all the electronics. I went from an f150 to the frontier and liked being in a smaller truck for zipping around looking at jobs. Was gonna try to wait for the ranger but too impatient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's not a truck.
> 
> It's like a 4 door el camino
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gotta agree with this.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> Thanks. Yea just got it this afternoon so still figuring out all the electronics. I went from an f150 to the frontier and liked being in a smaller truck for zipping around looking at jobs. Was gonna try to wait for the ranger but too impatient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am struggling with going with a mini truck or getting a new 2500. I could use a heavier duty truck since we currently use and abuse our 1500s by overloading the chit out of them. I am thinking about driving the 2500 personally for a while and slowly turning it into a work vehicle. 

I just hate giving up cars that barely use any fuel to driving daily a pig that gets 12 mpg. 

Of coarse when I need to up my man card for the day I can always pull the queen out of the garage to Cruze for chicks.....unfortunately they usually look at me like I’m an old pervert! Haha











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Ended up getting brand new. Went to a couple of places and also saw what others had advertised and what others paid online. Salesman at second place was still pretty green, there for only 2 months, and itching for a sale. I knew more about the truck-than him. I've read tons and was at other places so I knew exactly what's standard and extra with this model.
> 
> After we agreed to price Monday he brought around the Z71 for me to look at that actually had tons of upgrades. The other places didn't even have this version on their lots. The color, running boards, cromed tip exhaust, bug deflector, bed liner, and a special grill. I asked him if this was the exact one I'd be getting he said yes. This was Monday and was gonna pick it up yesterday but it snowed.
> 
> ...


Now to see if it gets you laid on your next Tinder date. :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


>


The real boss of the truck getting ready to mark territory... :laughing:


----------



## Slickwilly (May 27, 2016)

Buy used. You lose a bunch of value as soon as you drive off the lot in a brand new vehicle.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Slickwilly said:


> Buy used. You lose a bunch of value as soon as you drive off the lot in a brand new vehicle.




Damnit. Where were you last month with this little tidbit ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Slickwilly said:


> Buy used. You lose a bunch of value as soon as you drive off the lot in a brand new vehicle.




Have you priced used trucks lately? It’s ridiculous actually it’s ludicrous! around here it’s either a top of the line 2 year old truck with 60k on it that you could save a few grand over new or it’s a 8 year old work truck that’s been abused with 145k on it for $13500....

Better off buying new considering you are eligible for a lot of incentives including financing a new vehicle which is cheaper APR 

I only buy new however I keep my vehicles til the wheels fall off so I get my value out of them. For example I am in the process of getting rid of my old car which my wife bought new 21 years ago and it has 263,000 miles on it. I’d say say we got our money’s worth from that car

However if you change vehicles every 4-5 years then you are better off buying used as you suggest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I think its an individual choice

So often on here people say things in blanket statements and i dont understand how its not driving people crazy :laughing:

If you want a new truck and you can afford it buy it. It does have tax advantages but its not going to make up the difference between a 50k truck and a 10k truck.

Its all subjective. If your new in business and need to build sales volume, tools, equipment, operating capital, establish retirement accts ect.... you should maybe consider buying a 10k truck with no interest or payments. Thats what i did my first 7 years in business. Changed my own oil and did basic maintinance for 5 or so. 

If your established and have the jack and WANT a new ride like NyGutters buy it :laughing: He can certwinly afford it

Lots of people say its a waste of money. So is a lot of things! :laughing: Boats, clothes whatever, its why we make money to begin with beyond our own sustainablity. people don't need to play golf, or go on hunting and fishing trips, go out to dinner or eat lunch out or drink beer, they don't need Rolex. They want them. 

Every dude in this thread is from a different situation. One may make 6k a month and have all his **** together and drive a 20 yo truck, one may be the exact same but make 20k a month. A guy may make 20k a month and not have any of his **** together :laughing: One may be making 3k a month and spending 6k and one may be making 3k and be happier than the dude making 20k!

It is irresponsible for a guy who can't afford it to buy it, some people are irresponsible. It happens. But it is not irresponsible or ignorant to buy something you can afford if you want it. It's not all just about spreadsheets and account balances

Personally I buy my trucks myself and lease them to my company, the lease payment is taxed at a less rate than my income and is completely acceptable by IRS standards. After a while youd take less of a lease payment to be in compliance or it's time to trade the truck in and roll over the equity or sell it to my company for my crew to drive (wont do that with mine as its red and my company trucks are white) and put that down

Besides the truck lease payment, I also saved something like $5,000 off of my taxes because she depreciated half of the truck this year. It was an unusually good year, one of those that don't happen all the time, and even after putting into my sep and paying in quarterly and taking taxes out of my check I still had to write a pretty good check after I bought this truck. So I got a new truck and I save some money off of my taxes:thumbup:

I also would not buy a nice truck if my company could not afford it and it's overhead. I try to be responsible financially, and I keep that in check by having the large roll over to keep the payments low or the payoff low if the s*** hits the fan and we go back to Lehman Brothers crashing in 08 :laughing:

I feel no different about myself, my business or ability to do business at the same level driving a nice shiny 2018 F-250 versus the 2001 Chevy 3/4 ton Workhorse that I started out in. At all. A truck is a truck.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice truck darren, glad you got it. You deserve it


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaws said:


> I think its an individual choice
> 
> So often on here people say things in blanket statements and i dont understand how its not driving people crazy :laughing:
> 
> ...




Just drop the Mic..... well said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaws said:


> Nice truck darren, glad you got it. You deserve it




Thanks. Very happy with my decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

So are you liking that Colorado now that you have had it for a couple of weeks now? I never really looked at them until I was truck shopping a few weeks ago and looked them over at the dealership and will say that they look like a nice truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

It looks nice for being able to fit in my truck lol

Just kidding. Cool looking truck

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Thanks. Very happy with my decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta' have a good home for the traveling family... :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Windycity said:


> So are you liking that Colorado now that you have had it for a couple of weeks now? I never really looked at them until I was truck shopping a few weeks ago and looked them over at the dealership and will say that they look like a nice truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea definitely happy with the purchase. After almost a month have little less than 1000 miles. So I'm using the Nissan a decent amount for work so far. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea definitely happy with the purchase. After almost a month have little less than 1000 miles. So I'm using the Nissan a decent amount for work so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll last like 6 months tops:laughing:

I'm 7 or 8 months into mine and keep telling myself to drive the ole ladies Pathfinder to tow the kids around. Can't do it though, it's just not as nice and comfy:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I just looked at the picture again... It looks like the same size as a 1/2 ton. Those smallish trucks are getting pretty decent sized. The Colorado a buddy had was quite a bit smaller than a 1/2 ton.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> I just looked at the picture again... It looks like the same size as a 1/2 ton. Those smallish trucks are getting pretty decent sized. The Colorado a buddy had was quite a bit smaller than a 1/2 ton.


Mini trucks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Mini trucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hes hauling around a dog and Tinder hotties not track steers and massive iron equipment lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Deckhead said:


> That'll last like 6 months tops:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 7 or 8 months into mine and keep telling myself to drive the ole ladies Pathfinder to tow the kids around. Can't do it though, it's just not as nice and comfy:laughing:




Gonna fight it for as long as I can but I did buy it to drive not sit in the driveway. Having the removable racks that I can throw on in seconds on the frontier has been crucial in a few situations where I needed to run out and get something or when I need a ladder for an estimate or small bullchit jobs I wouldn't send the guys to. Have the tonneau cover and don't plan on putting removable racks on the Colorado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Deckhead said:


> I just looked at the picture again... It looks like the same size as a 1/2 ton. Those smallish trucks are getting pretty decent sized. The Colorado a buddy had was quite a bit smaller than a 1/2 ton.




It's actually a lot bigger than my frontier. The Colorado is way bigger than the first generation ones. Hunter has way more room in the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Mini trucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I had a mini truck I used around our old house until I traded it for a gator.

It had a beastly 3 cylinder in it. Datsun and painted camo.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> It's actually a lot bigger than my frontier. The Colorado is way bigger than the first generation ones. Hunter has way more room in the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New frontiers aren't a whole lot smaller than my XD really. I thought maybe the camera added 10 lbs:laughing:


----------

